# Zoo Med AquaSun T5-HO



## Plantank (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm new to planted tank and starting my first one with a 29g Tank that I'm trying to get basic equipment. Right now I have the following:

-AquaCLear70 for 40-70g tank(Formerly Aquaclear300)
-29 Gallon Tank
-3 bags of Black Gravel with Eco-Complete on its way.

Now my question is I'm looking at getting a *Zoo Med AquaSun T5-HO Double Light Linear Fluorescent Hood, 30-Inch* thats comes with 2x24 watt Bulbs a (6,500K Ultra Sun) & (5,000k Flora Sun). Would this light work on low-light basic plants with out the need for CO2??? 

Wanna wait to try High-Light/CO2 after I get the basics down.

New to the site but its really great so thanks in advance :icon_mrgr


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a 29 and the same fixture. If you mount it to the tank it is very high light with both bulbs on. I've been using it with just one light on for a while now and it seems to be doing ok with Excel instead of CO2 and Flourish only, but my plants definitely show signs of nutrient deficiencies. If you want to use the fixture and stay lower light for now but go to high light later, your best bet is to hang it above the tank so you can lower it later for higher light.


----------



## Plantank (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like it might not be bad then. If anyone else has another light suggestions I'm still open to new ideas.


----------



## Loop (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah it's not too bad, especially if you can hang it. It does come with some cable wire and attachments that make hanging easier also, you just have to decide what it's going to hang from. I can't say anything on long term quality,but I've been using it for maybe 3 months now and it's ok so far.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

You would want to mount it quite a bit above the top of the tank. I have the 30" over my 36 gal tank suspended 7" above the top of the tank which is 21" deep and it is high light.


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

My room mate just bought one and he's running it with just one bulb 16'' from the substrate and i'd say he needs to get pressurized co2 to keep up with just the one bulb


----------



## Plantank (Mar 17, 2011)

Well if I do buy this one and use the one bulb method I'm guessing doing DIY CO2 from time to time could keep with it?? I just dont want some crazy alge breakout


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

check out Hoppy's chart. It looks like if you went with 1 bulb, and mounted the fixture 4-8" above the substrate you would be in low light territory.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Noahma said:


> ... 4-8" above the substrate ....


You meant "surface," right?


----------

